# Country Flags



## Jezlad

I've added country flags to the threads. You can edit your flag by visiting your edit profile page and adjusting the drop down.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/profile.php?do=editprofile


Jez


----------



## Firewolf

>> 'bout time as well. Now every one can see the flag of my mighty homeland.:victory:


----------



## Blackhiker

The flags should add a bit more color to the site when reading through the posts. :biggrin:


----------



## cccp

thats cool.


----------



## MarzM

May i second my fellow countryman in his appreciation of the flags and also join him in expressing how splendid a flag his title now depict's!


MarzM


----------



## Jacobite

Now that is cool, although I'm sure William Wallace would be turning in his grave right now what with the cross of St Andrew with "uk" underneath it.


----------



## The Wraithlord

That is cool Jez. Nice touch.


----------



## Captain Galus

very nice...i give u kudos k:


----------



## morfangdakka

That is really cool.


----------



## Jezlad

I'm still ironing out some kinks. Apparently my spelling is shit 

Also for the guys that have mentioned UK on the Wales and Scotland flags, these countries like England dont have a 2 letter code. They're all GB or UK.

http://www.bcpl.net/~j1m5path/isocodes.html


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

nice idea jezk:


----------



## drogoth

Very cool, good idea.


----------



## Galahad

AMERICA -- Fuck yeah!


----------



## Elchimpster

Galahad said:


> AMERICA -- Fuck yeah!


Freedom costs a Buck oh-five!


----------



## hephesto

Great little extra thing Jez, I leave for 2-3 weeks and I come back to even more goodies!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Mmmm extra goodies....
Nice touch Jez, good work.


----------



## The Son of Horus

My flag doesn't appear to be working properly. Maybe someone could check out the coding? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cccp

the 'UK' one doesnt work either


----------



## MarzM

Jacobite said:


> Now that is cool, although I'm sure William Wallace would be turning in his grave right now what with the cross of St Andrew with "uk" underneath it.


I must say, on a personal note i never really liked the name United Kingdom! As anyone who has ever been over here during sporting events will testify were not all that United! lol

Personally id perfer GB. Britain is indeed great (sez so on the maps) and im happy with being British as well as Scottish!

MarzM


----------



## jakkie

i think its a great idea!


----------



## Lord Lucius

does anyone think the flags were hard to find?


----------



## cccp

how could we make them easier to find? 

i found them fairly easy to find in my user cp.


----------



## chrisman 007

I'd like a UN or a Soviet flag. Don't know why, would be just kinda cool.


----------



## cccp

there is actually a soviet one in there



its under former soviet union

[edit - the pic is a little small, must have gone a bit pear shaped when i resized it.]


----------



## Amen Brick

Wouldn't mind a Lancashire flag: Not technically a country until the revolution, but still... It's a red rose central on a white field.


----------



## Jezlad

We aren't going to add any more flags. 

I dont have the files or ability to make new ones. :wink:


----------



## beenburned

Have the flags always waved in the breeze? I swear I've only just noticed it.


----------



## cccp

yeah im pretty sure that they have.


----------



## Jezlad

I've finally decided to get off my arse and sort the flags out once more. 

Same as usual, access via your profile, pick the dropdown and it'll display.

If your flag isn't working let me know and I'll attempt to sort it out. Unless you're French of course.


----------



## Boc

'Murica... fuck yeah


----------



## Romero's Own

Scotland the Brave. Yee-hah


----------



## Tawa

Romero's Own said:


> Scotland the Brave. Yee-hah


WHOOO!!!! :so_happy:


----------

